# Fineas K. Pickman (the caretaker)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Fineas watches over the haunting grounds forever tasked with keeping the damned souls within in check. He keeps a precise catalog of all. Not all of the denizens play nice with Fineas.




























"The Harrowed, that's the problem with this place. Every now and then one of those loosers wake up and suddenly thinks they're Jesus Christ. Come on Edward, time to put em back in the ground." - Fineas


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job love the scars on his face


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very slick - very impressive!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He is very cool TM, great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I could see this guy starring in his own horror movie - great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks freaking fanstastic, good job. I really like the scar details on the face.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

totally awesome work! love the scars!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He's awesome, TM. Nice work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work and great detail. Love the scar.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice prop there TM! I like the sculpt and the scar adds alot of character. It must be a dangerous job in the graveyard if you get cut up like that. It's gonna look great in your yard! OMG arent you so excited!? Two days away!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously creepy - he is awesome!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Scar looks much better in this final stage here. Looking forward to seeing this in display on Saturday.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome thats a great face


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome prop!
Is it me, or does he look a bit like Tommy Lee Jones?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That will creep some TOTs out.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, he is so creepy, I love him!! good work~ the scars are great


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

he has a lot of personality. his expression says much^^


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------

